# Help! How do i stop biting my nails?!



## MelissaLara (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have literally been biting my nails since i could chew and i'm now 21! I just feel that it doesn't look lady like when you have no nails, i have tried growing them out before but they just break. 

Any suggestions to 1) Stop biting them and 2) To help strengthen them

Thank youuu


----------



## Esthylove (Jan 15, 2015)

When I was younger I used to constantly bite my nails. My mom even got this nail polish that when you put it in your mouth it tastes disgusting. She also told me (not sure if it's true or not) but she said that if you bite your nails there could be bacteria and parasites under them and they'll get into your stomach. That seemed to help me stop completely. There are nail strengtheners that you can buy and hardeners but I haven't found one I like. I ruined my nails with years of acrylics so my nails are paper thin. I found that gel polish works the best and gives me strength like an acrylic. I do it myself so I can build up the base coat and give them strength. I also use a nail drill to only file off the color and leave the base coat on so I'm not constantly sticking my fingers in acetone. I hope this helps!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 15, 2015)

What helped me stop biting was to start wearing nail polish. It was mostly mental, but I think the physical difference was enough to make me pause and realize what I was doing. My nails are little weak and also got brittle when we were trying out different thyroid med dosages. As mentioned above, there are hardeners and strengtheners. There are a few brands. I use the one from the Sephora Formula X line since I happened to have a gift card. I don't know how it compares to other brands.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 15, 2015)

MelissaLara said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have literally been biting my nails since i could chew and i'm now 21! I just feel that it doesn't look lady like when you have no nails, i have tried growing them out before but they just break.
> 
> ...


I am still a super nail biter, but I've been making progress with keeping them reasonable lengths. 

Nail polish is good if you are easily distracted, but it can also make your nails more brittle, and I almost always pick it off.  I can't resist once it inevitably chips while I'm doing work with my hands.

Hardeners and strengtheners again will help, I like to apply cuticle oil and hand cream, as well because taking care of my hands helps me not to bite them. 

There is an anti-nail-biting serum (Mavala Stop, Thumb Thumb, Orly No Bite, just search nail biting on Amazon), it can go over your nail polish or strengthener and tastes terrible. My mother used it with me so I would stop sucking my thumb as a child. I'm considering reinvesting. 

Spinner rings, a magical distraction tool that helps me avoid boredom biting. 

If you find anything else that works, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Sabuj Mondal (Jan 15, 2015)

Most of the persons do this at the tender age. They always chewing their fingers as well as biting nails. It's bad habit though. However, try to put your nails wet always then it will grow more. And don't do the hard work then it might be broken.

Thank You!!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 15, 2015)

greendaisy said:


> Spinner rings, a magical distraction tool that helps me avoid boredom biting.


Just look these up. Those are brilliant!

It also remind me that I used to have a puzzle ring that I would compulsively do over and over again when I was fidgety, and I'm sure it kept me from biting as well.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 15, 2015)

Even to this day, I struggle with nail biting and have to constantly stop myself from doing it... the number one thing that helped me is to start wearing nail polish, and change it every 5-7 days. Over time, I grew to appreciate having well manicured hands, and mentally, it encourages me to keep my nails away from my mouth. That brings me to the next point... keep... your... hands... away... from.... your... face!! Don't even rest your head on your hands, just completely disassociate the 2 body parts from each other. If that's absolutely not working... wear gloves. You can't bite if there's something in the way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as products go, Orly No Bite helps initially, until you get accustomed to the taste... if it loses effectiveness, find something to keep your hands occupied with, because nail biting is a form of nervous fidgeting and can be redirected to something else. Aside from fidgeting/playing with something in your hands... stay busy! Type. Draw. Watching tv? No problem! You can knit! 

At the end of the day, it is "in your head" and there are ways to divert the obsession elsewhere. Hope this helps! =)


----------



## Sabuj Mondal (Jan 16, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Just look these up. Those are brilliant!
> 
> It also remind me that I used to have a puzzle ring that I would compulsively do over and over again when I was fidgety, and I'm sure it kept me from biting as well.


Well idea! This may work!


----------



## dazzleglamnails (Feb 14, 2015)

Keep your hands busy so you don't bite them, buy a no bite product from the drug store, always keep them polished.


----------



## sophialewis (Mar 13, 2015)

Keep Your Hands and Mouth Busy. After growing nails take nail manicure services to keep your nails healthy.


----------



## Jina Mai (Apr 17, 2015)

dazzleglamnails said:


> Keep your hands busy so you don't bite them, buy a no bite product from the drug store, always keep them polished.


Good ideas!


----------



## beautyqueen9 (Apr 22, 2015)

I too have issues with biting my nails. I always have.  I think that if I could just grow them out, then I may be able to keep  them long. Once they start growing though, I am right back to biting them.


----------



## Sammytammy (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't anymore since I bought these.


----------



## ashleysummer (Aug 6, 2015)

Just control yourself and stop doing that!


----------



## Sasara357 (Aug 26, 2015)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hello,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]there are nail strengtheners that you can buy and hardeners or nail polish that when you put in your mouth it tates disgusting[/SIZE]


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

Write it down and stick it over your desk so you can see it every day.


----------



## tinachaney (Dec 3, 2015)

You could try the polishes that taste bad but my experience is that it can be picked off and may not last as long as you'd like. 

As for strengthening your nails, I have found that Vitamin C is great and has wonderful benefits for my nails. Of course I take a vitamin d3-5 too.


----------

